

Tell HN: Always have a way to reach you in your profile - daimyoyo

I was browsing around this evening when I came across a thread looking for freelancers. Being a freelancer(or trying to anyway) I clicked and saw several companies that were looking, but nothing that matched my skill set. There was one post though I saw that piqued my interest. It was a New Orleans based developer looking for work. I'd seen another "who's hiring" thread yesterday offering a great position to people willing to relocate to New Orleans. So I figured "why not pay it forward?" and I copied the link to the original post, with the intent of forwarding it to this person. They have no way to be reached on their profile page. So let that be a lesson to you. Always have an email or other way to reach you in your HN profile. You never know when someone offering 20% equity and a founding position in a funded startup will come your way.
======
cperciva
Related: The 'email' profile field is only visible to PG (and maybe other YC
people?)

PG, can you please s/email/email (not publicly visible)/ on /user so that
people stop getting tricked by this?

------
ScottWhigham
I don't really agree. If you use some goofy username, then sure - maybe you
need to do that. If you just have your username equal to your actual name,
then they should be able to find you quite quick.

I don't like putting my email on a page that spambots can scrape at will.
Sure, you can obfuscate it with a (d a_imy oyo (AT) gma il) but humans can
pick that out.

------
Zev
Not everyone wants to be reached. Not everyone wants job offers or to become a
cofounder for someone's startup.

Of course, if you post a message trying to hire someone, you should have a way
for prospective people to get in touch. But, still. That isn't always the
case.

